

Color Me CEO? Test Shows How Bosses Are Wired - latif
http://www.inc.com/news/articles/2010/02/CEOs-true-colors.html

======
latif
Take the color quiz at: [http://www.careerpath.com/career-
tests/colorcareercounselor....](http://www.careerpath.com/career-
tests/colorcareercounselor.aspx)

~~~
oliverkofoed
But beware that you'll have to give your e-mail address to get the results.
It's a trap.

~~~
latif
The email address is optional. You do get a summary even if you choose not to
provide the email address.

